# Two Anesthesia Events Same Day



## LisaAlonso23 (Aug 22, 2017)

Patient had a cerclage removal in the morning under MAC anesthesia, because she was in labor.

An epidural was given later that day, and the patient gave birth. 

Insurance only allows for one anesthesia event per day. What is the correct way to bill this?


----------



## 1cbutler@comcast.net (Aug 29, 2017)

Modifier 59 for the epidural.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------

